# Figuring things out slowly! 😞



## pipsqueak51 (Apr 17, 2012)

Well within this past week I have been having some good days and some bad. I don't know if I have more of allergy thing going on where doctors can't figure out what causing it. Here's what seems to be helping some. When I get really nauseated to the extreme I will drink a small 8oz. serving of diet verniers. I put it microwave to warm up so all the fizz goes away. Then when I get the burning feeling in my stomache I have been taking over the counter gaviscon seems to help. Also on a daily basis I been taking magnesium glycinate chelate and probiotic and in evening I been taking stool softners. I seem to be going to bathroom normal again. The problem I am having is the extreme cramp before or after I have to go. What is weird when it's to the extreme and can't deal with it anymore I take a atarax and it seems to calm things down a lot. The only thing about that is I only take it when absolutely need to cause that stuff makes me extremely tired. I still do get face rash at times and still get the bloating but I guess it's a start . just wish if it was a allergy thing what causing it or if it's something auto immune. I hope it gets figured out one day! I notice too when I eat mushy stuff like soups and stuff or mashed things tummy seems to be a lot calmer soon as I eat solids doubled over in pain. 😞I even eat small portions and drink lots of fluids like water.


----------

